# The Class Menagerie



## Yevon (Jan 21, 2009)

In my quest to make my own anthro comic better I have been dilliagenly reading several webcomics that people have considered staples.  One of them is this truely great series www.theclassm.com whom I adore.  I understand that the artist finished the story well enough, still some loose ends but eh.  Anyway, does anyone know the full story as to why the strip was cancled, I just want to know for closure sake, lol.

Also, I've noticed some camios for some of the cast of The Class Menagerie in other webcomics like The suburban Jungle and I.S.O (yeah I know its the same guy, just citing a sorce ) does anyone know of any other camios like those?

Thanks!


----------



## mapdark (Jan 30, 2009)

It wasn't canceled .. It just ended.


----------



## gero (Feb 11, 2009)

the class m is what basically got me addicted to furry web comics. i definitely saw mikey being gay right away (and no, because just because i wanted him to be). don't know much about it ending, except perhaps the artist felt it had ran its course.


----------

